# Building a Fish Tank



## PMaj (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I'm new here. I 'm interested in building my own acrylic tank. Looking at 48in x 24in x 18in. From what I have read on many threads to use cell cast acrylic with a min thickness of 1/2in. I understand why to use 1/2 for the sides but can I use something like 1/4 for the top and bottom plate of the tank? the cell cast is so expensive.
Thanks for any help or ideas,
Pat


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't comment on the thickness really cause I've never built and acrylic tank before, but I sure wouldn't make the bottom piece the thinnest. Where is all that weight sitting after all?

Jon


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

if the tank sits on a flat, level surface, there shouldn't be any problem having the bottom being thinner. but if you're spending the money for 1/2" on the sides, why not just get additional material for the bottom? the difference in cost can't be that much.

you can save the money by eliminating the piece for the top. you don't need it. the 1/4" would eventually droop and develop mineral buildup and prevent sufficient lighting to you plants.


----------



## Thayer (Feb 6, 2007)

I would be reluctant to not use a piece on the top. There will be a lot of outward pressure on the sides, and the top will help support that by effectively creating a flanged beam structure. A top plate will keep the sides from bowing, and perhaps interfering with the fit of your hood.

1/4 inch may sag over time, but you would not be covering the entire top, as there need to be cutouts to access. If you are planning two cutouts, it would be a simple matter to add a vertical web along the central bridge to support it. Even just a 1-inch tall piece ought to be enough across the 24. My preference would be to put the web on top to allow max fill.


Thayer


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

sorry, i misunderstood about the top piece. i would recommend at minimum by adding a top brace as well.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I doubt you will be able to buy what you need as a partial sheet, since you'll still need over half a sheet to get the front, back and two ends. However, a single sheet 4x8 sheet will be sufficient to make the whole tank out of one sheet. The top frame can be somewhat pieced together, I believe though I am not 100% sure.


----------

